# How to choose a coping saw



## GregK (Jul 14, 2013)

I typically build guitars and other large items but I am venturing into smaller trinkets. A bit backwards I guess!

Anyway, I am making rings and the coping saw I have just doesn't cut it. I'm not sure what I need to look for in a coping saw/ saw blade. I typically work with table saws and miter saws.

Right now I am cutting cirlces in 1/4" thick blocks of zebrawod, Bocote, and purpleheart. Any tips?


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey Greg,

I can't answer your question specifically but you sparked an interest for me on wooden rings.

I found this. You might appreciate it too.






He uses a jewelers saw with 12.5 TPI scroll saw blades.

His complete tool list appears in the video description.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Also

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...691&qsubts=1373788907194&q=jewelers+saw+frame


----------



## SeniorSitizen (May 2, 2012)

You didn't mention a specific problem but here is a tip, possibly two.

First of all after using power tools, hand tools often seem mighty slow but that is just how it is.

Coping saws need a stiff spring frame and the only way I know to judge that would be a spring scale but impractical. Older saws from garage sales etc. may be a good selection at about a tenth the cost.

In the vid provided you see a jeweler's pin being used. These are invaluable in some work but I have found better accuracy can be obtained if the pin is about chest high, the blade is installed to cut on the pull stroke and the operator standing rather than sitting. Your back will appreciate it as you get older. And lastly, a quick way to change blades is to simply use a Quick Grip clamp to DE-Tension the frame.

" Sometimes good things take a little longer ". author unknown


----------



## GregK (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I saw that video but never checked the description. Thanks!

And Sandbur, I expected that hand tools would take a while but I could not even get the blade through the wood let alone make the cuts as quick as the guy in the video did. So should I be specifically looking for a jeweler's saw rather than a coping saw?


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

GregK said:


> ...So should I be specifically looking for a jeweler's saw rather than a coping saw?


I suspect he uses a jewelers saw because they're adjustable in length allowing him to use the scroll DW blades that he prefers.

Its possible that he can achieve a better blade tension using a jewelers saw.

If you appreciate his work and found inspiration in his video tell him so.

You might be able to contact him at his blog or through Etsy.

http://iangill.blogspot.com/?m=0


http://www.etsy.com/shop/IanGill?ref=search_shop_redirect

As an artison I'm sure he'd be pleased to answer any questions you have.

Don't be a stranger!

Please keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (May 2, 2012)

The video is just a bit deceiving as to speed because of the time lapse feature. 
Because of the fine tooth count and slower progress so many coping saw users attempt to force the blade forward to speed the process when full length strokes with light forward pressure is really what works best both for speed and accuracy.


----------



## GregK (Jul 14, 2013)

Okay, perhaps I should try again before buying a new one. Maybe I'll e even post a video of the are no restrictions on that.


----------

